# Gentoo With Postfix problems[external smtp]

## D57452

```

Jul 20 18:11:25 bbs postfix/pickup[9287]: 51F884370E: uid=81 from=<apache>

Jul 20 18:11:25 bbs postfix/cleanup[10576]: 51F884370E: message-id=<20060720181125.51F884370E@bbs>

Jul 20 18:11:25 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: 51F884370E: from=<apache@bbs.comicpa.com>, size=371, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 21 02:11:25 bbs postfix/smtp[10577]: fatal: unknown service: smtp/tcp

Jul 20 18:11:26 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/smtp socket while reading input attribute name

Jul 20 18:11:26 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: warning: private/smtp socket: malformed response

Jul 20 18:11:26 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: warning: transport smtp failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Jul 21 02:11:26 bbs postfix/master[9286]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 10577 exit status 1

Jul 21 02:11:26 bbs postfix/master[9286]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling

Jul 20 18:11:26 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: 51F884370E: to=<d57452@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: unknown mail transport error)

Jul 20 18:11:27 bbs postfix/pickup[9287]: 22E5243710: uid=81 from=<apache>

Jul 20 18:11:27 bbs postfix/cleanup[10576]: 22E5243710: message-id=<20060720181127.22E5243710@bbs>

Jul 20 18:11:27 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: 22E5243710: from=<apache@bbs.comicpa.com>, size=378, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 20 18:11:27 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: 22E5243710: to=<leetakpang@yahoo.com.hk>, relay=none, delay=0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: unknown mail transport error)

```

My Postfix Configuration file

I am using my ISP's mail server

work with my debian but dose not work with gentoo

```

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

program_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

inet_interfaces = all

mynetworks_style = host

myhostname = bbs

mydomain = bbs.comicpa.com

myorigin = $mydomain

setgid_group = postdrop

mydestination = $myhostname, $mydomain 

append_dot_mydomain = no

append_at_myorigin = yes

local_transport = local

virtual_transport = virtual

transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/vhcs2/transport

relayhost = smtpo.ctimail.com

mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

mailbox_size_limit = 0

mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

biff = no

alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

local_destination_recipient_limit = 1

local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_database

virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/vhcs2/aliases

virtual_gid_maps = static:12

virtual_mailbox_base = /var/spool/mail/virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains = hash:/etc/postfix/vhcs2/domains

virtual_mailbox_limit = 0

virtual_mailbox_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/vhcs2/mailboxes

virtual_minimum_uid = 1001

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_uid_maps = static:1001

smtpd_banner = $myhostname VHCS2 2.4 Spartacus Managed ESMTP 2.4.7.1

smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated permit_mynetworks reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = bbs.comicpa.com

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

```

----------

## magic919

What does your transport map look like?

----------

## langthang

are you running postfix chrooted? read /usr/share/doc/postfix-*/examples/chroot-setup/LINUX2

----------

## D57452

 *langthang wrote:*   

> are you running postfix chrooted? read /usr/share/doc/postfix-*/examples/chroot-setup/LINUX2

 

```
#

# MTA Managment Transport List;

#

# Please do NOT edit it manually;

#

```

this?

----------

## overkll

Usually that type of error is due to a misformated config file - either master.cf or main.cf.  Postfix can't parse the file and it pukes, throttling itself.

```
Jul 21 02:11:25 bbs postfix/smtp[10577]: fatal: unknown service: smtp/tcp

Jul 20 18:11:26 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/smtp socket while reading input attribute name

Jul 20 18:11:26 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: warning: private/smtp socket: malformed response

Jul 20 18:11:26 bbs postfix/qmgr[9292]: warning: transport smtp failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Jul 21 02:11:26 bbs postfix/master[9286]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 10577 exit status 1

Jul 21 02:11:26 bbs postfix/master[9286]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling 
```

From the erross, I'd say its your /etc/postfix/master.cf file, around the "smtp" transport, however I found this in your main.cf file:

```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated permit_mynetworks reject_unauth_destination 
```

This is an example of the incorrect format I was referring to.  You need a comma between the parameters listed in "smtpd_recipient_restrictions".  Also, If you want each parameter on a seperate line, you'll need to add whitespace to indicate the continuation of a line, like so:

```

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,

        permit_mynetworks,

        reject_unauth_destination

```

Don't forget a "postfix reload" after changing the config files.

----------

## langthang

 *overkll wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Also, If you want each parameter on a seperate line, you'll need to add whitespace to indicate the continuation of a line, like so:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

not necessary, from postconf(5)

```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions (default: permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination)

       The access restrictions that the Postfix SMTP server applies in the context of the RCPT TO command.

...

       Specify  a list of restrictions, separated by commas and/or whitespace.

...
```

commas and/or whitespace are OK.

I refer to the bashscript so he can figure what he needs in the chroot . from the error

```
Jul 21 02:11:25 bbs postfix/smtp[10577]: fatal: unknown service: smtp/tcp
```

I'd guess he needs to copy etc/services to the chroot

----------

## D57452

 *langthang wrote:*   

>  *overkll wrote:*   ...
> 
> Also, If you want each parameter on a seperate line, you'll need to add whitespace to indicate the continuation of a line, like so:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

here's my conf

```

# /etc/services

#

# Network services, Internet style

#

# Note that it is presently the policy of IANA to assign a single well-known

# port number for both TCP and UDP; hence, most entries here have two entries

# even if the protocol doesn't support UDP operations.

#

# Some References:

# http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers

# http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/etc/services

#

# Each line describes one service, and is of the form:

# service-name  port/protocol  [aliases ...]   [# comment]

#

#

# IANA Assignments [Well Known Ports]

# The Well Known Ports are assigned by the IANA and on most systems can

# only be used by system (or root) processes or by programs executed by

# privileged users.

# The range for assigned ports managed by the IANA is 0-1023.

#

tcpmux      1/tcp            # TCP port service multiplexer

tcpmux      1/udp

compressnet   2/tcp            # Management Utility

compressnet   2/udp

compressnet   3/tcp            # Compression Process

compressnet   3/udp

rje      5/tcp            # Remote Job Entry

rje      5/udp

echo      7/tcp            # Echo

echo      7/udp

discard      9/tcp      sink null   # Discard

discard      9/udp      sink null

systat      11/tcp      users      # Active Users

systat      11/udp      users

daytime      13/tcp            # Daytime (RFC 867)

daytime      13/udp

#netstat   15/tcp            # (was once asssigned, no more)

qotd      17/tcp      quote      # Quote of the Day

qotd      17/udp      quote

msp      18/tcp            # Message Send Protocol

msp      18/udp

chargen      19/tcp      ttytst source   # Character Generator

chargen      19/udp      ttytst source

ftp-data   20/tcp            # File Transfer [Default Data]

ftp-data   20/udp

ftp      21/tcp            # File Transfer [Control]

ftp      21/udp      fsp fspd

ssh      22/tcp            # SSH Remote Login Protocol

ssh      22/udp

telnet      23/tcp            # Telnet

telnet      23/udp

# private   24/tcp            # any private mail system

# private   24/udp

smtp      25/tcp      mail      # Simple Mail Transfer

smtp      25/udp

nsw-fe      27/tcp            # NSW User System FE

nsw-fe      27/udp

msg-icp      29/tcp            # MSG ICP

msg-icp      29/udp

msg-auth   31/tcp            # MSG Authentication

msg-auth   31/udp

dsp      33/tcp            # Display Support Protocol

dsp      33/udp

# private   35/tcp            # any private printer server

# private   35/udp

time      37/tcp      timserver

time      37/udp      timserver

rap      38/tcp            # Route Access Protocol

rap      38/udp

rlp      39/tcp      resource   # Resource Location Protocol

rlp      39/udp      resource

graphics   41/tcp            # Graphics

graphics   41/udp

nameserver   42/tcp      name      # Host Name Server

nameserver   42/udp      name

nicname      43/tcp      whois      # Who Is

nicname      43/udp      whois

mpm-flags   44/tcp            # MPM FLAGS Protocol

mpm-flags   44/udp

mpm      45/tcp            # Message Processing Module [recv]

mpm      45/udp

mpm-snd      46/tcp            # MPM [default send]

mpm-snd      46/udp

ni-ftp      47/tcp            # NI FTP

ni-ftp      47/udp

auditd      48/tcp            # Digital Audit Daemon

auditd      48/udp

tacacs      49/tcp            # Login Host Protocol (TACACS)

tacacs      49/udp

re-mail-ck   50/tcp            # Remote Mail Checking Protocol

re-mail-ck   50/udp

domain      53/tcp            # Domain Name Server

domain      53/udp

xns-ch      54/tcp            # XNS Clearinghouse

xns-ch      54/udp

isi-gl      55/tcp            # ISI Graphics Language

isi-gl      55/udp

xns-auth   56/tcp            # XNS Authentication

xns-auth   56/udp

# private   57/tcp            # any private terminal access

# private   57/udp

xns-mail   58/tcp            # XNS Mail

xns-mail   58/udp

# private   59/tcp            # any private file service

# private   59/udp

ni-mail      61/tcp            # NI MAIL

ni-mail      61/udp

acas      62/tcp            # ACA Services

acas      62/udp

whois++      63/tcp            # whois++

whois++      63/udp

covia      64/tcp            # Communications Integrator (CI)

covia      64/udp

tacacs-ds   65/tcp            # TACACS-Database Service

tacacs-ds   65/udp

sql*net      66/tcp            # Oracle SQL*NET

sql*net      66/udp

bootps      67/tcp            # Bootstrap Protocol Server (BOOTP)

bootps      67/udp

bootpc      68/tcp            # Bootstrap Protocol Client (BOOTP)

bootpc      68/udp

tftp      69/tcp            # Trivial File Transfer

tftp      69/udp

gopher      70/tcp            # Gopher

gopher      70/udp

netrjs-1   71/tcp            # Remote Job Service

netrjs-1   71/udp

netrjs-2   72/tcp

netrjs-2   72/udp

netrjs-3   73/tcp

netrjs-3   73/udp

netrjs-4   74/tcp

netrjs-4   74/udp

# private   75/tcp            # any private dial out service

# private   75/udp

deos      76/tcp            # Distributed External Object Store

deos      76/udp

# private   77/tcp            # any private RJE service

# private   77/udp

vettcp      78/tcp            # vettcp

vettcp      78/udp

finger      79/tcp            # Finger

finger      79/udp

http      80/tcp      www www-http   # World Wide Web HTTP

http      80/udp      www www-http

hosts2-ns   81/tcp            # HOSTS2 Name Server

hosts2-ns   81/udp

xfer      82/tcp            # XFER Utility

xfer      82/udp

mit-ml-dev   83/tcp            # MIT ML Device

mit-ml-dev   83/udp

ctf      84/tcp            # Common Trace Facility

ctf      84/udp

mit-ml-dev   85/tcp            # MIT ML Device

mit-ml-dev   85/udp

mfcobol      86/tcp            # Micro Focus Cobol

mfcobol      86/udp

# private   87/tcp            # any private terminal link

# private   87/udp

kerberos   88/tcp      kerberos5 krb5   # Kerberos

kerberos   88/udp      kerberos5 krb5

su-mit-tg   89/tcp            # SU/MIT Telnet Gateway

su-mit-tg   89/udp

dnsix      90/tcp            # DNSIX Securit Attribute Token Map

dnsix      90/udp

mit-dov      91/tcp            # MIT Dover Spooler

mit-dov      91/udp

npp      92/tcp            # Network Printing Protocol

npp      92/udp

dcp      93/tcp            # Device Control Protocol

dcp      93/udp

objcall      94/tcp            # Tivoli Object Dispatcher

objcall      94/udp

supdup      95/tcp            # SUPDUP

supdup      95/udp

dixie      96/tcp            # DIXIE Protocol Specification

dixie      96/udp

swift-rvf   97/tcp            # Swift Remote Virtural File Protocol

swift-rvf   97/udp

tacnews      98/tcp      linuxconf   # TAC News

tacnews      98/udp

metagram   99/tcp            # Metagram Relay

metagram   99/udp

#newacct   100/tcp            # [unauthorized use]

hostname   101/tcp      hostnames   # NIC Host Name Server

hostname   101/udp      hostnames

iso-tsap   102/tcp      tsap      # ISO-TSAP Class 0

iso-tsap   102/udp      tsap

gppitnp      103/tcp            # Genesis Point-to-Point Trans Net

gppitnp      103/udp

acr-nema   104/tcp            # ACR-NEMA Digital Imag. & Comm. 300

acr-nema   104/udp

cso      105/tcp      csnet-ns cso-ns   # CCSO name server protocol

cso      105/udp      csnet-ns cso-ns

3com-tsmux   106/tcp      poppassd   # 3COM-TSMUX

3com-tsmux   106/udp      poppassd   # Eudora: Unauthorized use by insecure poppassd protocol

rtelnet      107/tcp            # Remote Telnet Service

rtelnet      107/udp

snagas      108/tcp            # SNA Gateway Access Server

snagas      108/udp

pop2      109/tcp      pop-2 postoffice# Post Office Protocol - Version 2

pop2      109/udp      pop-2

pop3      110/tcp      pop-3      # Post Office Protocol - Version 3

pop3      110/udp      pop-3

sunrpc      111/tcp      portmapper   # SUN Remote Procedure Call

sunrpc      111/udp      portmapper

mcidas      112/tcp            # McIDAS Data Transmission Protocol

mcidas      112/udp

auth      113/tcp      authentication tap ident # Authentication Service

auth      113/udp

sftp      115/tcp            # Simple File Transfer Protocol

sftp      115/udp

ansanotify   116/tcp            # ANSA REX Notify

ansanotify   116/udp

uucp-path   117/tcp            # UUCP Path Service

uucp-path   117/udp

sqlserv      118/tcp            # SQL Services

sqlserv      118/udp

nntp      119/tcp      readnews untp   # Network News Transfer Protocol

nntp      119/udp      readnews untp

cfdptkt      120/tcp            # CFDPTKT

cfdptkt      120/udp

erpc      121/tcp            # Encore Expedited Remote Pro.Call

erpc      121/udp

smakynet   122/tcp            # SMAKYNET

smakynet   122/udp

ntp      123/tcp            # Network Time Protocol

ntp      123/udp

ansatrader   124/tcp            # ANSA REX Trader

ansatrader   124/udp

locus-map   125/tcp            # Locus PC-Interface Net Map Ser

locus-map   125/udp

nxedit      126/tcp      unitary      # NXEdit

nxedit      126/udp      unitary      # Unisys Unitary Login

locus-con   127/tcp            # Locus PC-Interface Conn Server

locus-con   127/udp

gss-xlicen   128/tcp            # GSS X License Verification

gss-xlicen   128/udp

pwdgen      129/tcp            # Password Generator Protocol

pwdgen      129/udp

cisco-fna   130/tcp            # cisco FNATIVE

cisco-fna   130/udp

cisco-tna   131/tcp            # cisco TNATIVE

cisco-tna   131/udp

cisco-sys   132/tcp            # cisco SYSMAINT

cisco-sys   132/udp

statsrv      133/tcp            # Statistics Service

statsrv      133/udp

ingres-net   134/tcp            # INGRES-NET Service

ingres-net   134/udp

epmap      135/tcp      loc-srv      # DCE endpoint resolution

epmap      135/udp      loc-srv

profile      136/tcp            # PROFILE Naming System

profile      136/udp

netbios-ns   137/tcp            # NETBIOS Name Service

netbios-ns   137/udp

netbios-dgm   138/tcp            # NETBIOS Datagram Service

netbios-dgm   138/udp

netbios-ssn   139/tcp            # NETBIOS Session Service

netbios-ssn   139/udp

emfis-data   140/tcp            # EMFIS Data Service

emfis-data   140/udp

emfis-cntl   141/tcp            # EMFIS Control Service

emfis-cntl   141/udp

imap      143/tcp      imap2      # Internet Message Access Protocol

imap      143/udp      imap2

uma      144/tcp            # Universal Management Architecture

uma      144/udp

uaac      145/tcp            # UAAC Protocol

uaac      145/udp

iso-tp0      146/tcp            # ISO-TP0

iso-tp0      146/udp

iso-ip      147/tcp            # ISO-IP

iso-ip      147/udp

jargon      148/tcp            # Jargon

jargon      148/udp

aed-512      149/tcp            # AED 512 Emulation Service

aed-512      149/udp

sql-net      150/tcp            # SQL-NET

sql-net      150/udp

hems      151/tcp            # HEMS

hems      151/udp

bftp      152/tcp            # Background File Transfer Program

bftp      152/udp

sgmp      153/tcp            # SGMP

sgmp      153/udp

netsc-prod   154/tcp            # NETSC

netsc-prod   154/udp

netsc-dev   155/tcp

netsc-dev   155/udp

sqlsrv      156/tcp            # SQL Service

sqlsrv      156/udp

knet-cmp   157/tcp            # KNET/VM Command/Message Protocol

knet-cmp   157/udp

pcmail-srv   158/tcp            # PCMail Server

pcmail-srv   158/udp

nss-routing   159/tcp            # NSS-Routing

nss-routing   159/udp

sgmp-traps   160/tcp            # SGMP-TRAPS

sgmp-traps   160/udp

snmp      161/tcp            # Simple Net Mgmt Proto

snmp      161/udp

snmptrap   162/tcp      snmp-trap   # Traps for SNMP

snmptrap   162/udp      snmp-trap

cmip-man   163/tcp            # CMIP/TCP Manager

cmip-man   163/udp

cmip-agent   164/tcp            # CMIP/TCP Agent

cmip-agent   164/udp

xns-courier   165/tcp            # Xerox

xns-courier   165/udp

s-net      166/tcp            # Sirius Systems

s-net      166/udp

namp      167/tcp            # NAMP

namp      167/udp

rsvd      168/tcp            # RSVD

rsvd      168/udp

send      169/tcp            # SEND

send      169/udp

print-srv   170/tcp            # Network PostScript

print-srv   170/udp

multiplex   171/tcp            # Network Innovations Multiplex

multiplex   171/udp

cl/1      172/tcp            # Network Innovations CL/1

cl/1      172/udp

xyplex-mux   173/tcp            # Xyplex

xyplex-mux   173/udp

mailq      174/tcp            # Mailer transport queue for Zmailer

mailq      174/udp

vmnet      175/tcp            # VMNET

vmnet      175/udp

genrad-mux   176/tcp            # GENRAD-MUX

genrad-mux   176/udp

xdmcp      177/tcp            # X Display Manager Control Protocol

xdmcp      177/udp

nextstep   178/tcp      NeXTStep NextStep# NextStep Window Server

nextstep   178/udp      NeXTStep NextStep

bgp      179/tcp            # Border Gateway Protocol

bgp      179/udp

ris      180/tcp            # Intergraph

ris      180/udp

unify      181/tcp            # Unify

unify      181/udp

audit      182/tcp            # Unisys Audit SITP

audit      182/udp

ocbinder   183/tcp            # OCBinder

ocbinder   183/udp

ocserver   184/tcp            # OCServer

ocserver   184/udp

remote-kis   185/tcp            # Remote-KIS

remote-kis   185/udp

kis      186/tcp            # KIS Protocol

kis      186/udp

aci      187/tcp            # Application Communication Interface

aci      187/udp

mumps      188/tcp            # Plus Five's MUMPS

mumps      188/udp

qft      189/tcp            # Queued File Transport

qft      189/udp

gacp      190/tcp            # Gateway Access Control Protocol

gacp      190/udp

prospero   191/tcp            # Prospero Directory Service

prospero   191/udp

osu-nms      192/tcp            # OSU Network Monitoring System

osu-nms      192/udp

srmp      193/tcp            # Spider Remote Monitoring Protocol

srmp      193/udp

irc      194/tcp            # Internet Relay Chat Protocol

irc      194/udp

dn6-nlm-aud   195/tcp            # DNSIX Network Level Module Audit

dn6-nlm-aud   195/udp

dn6-smm-red   196/tcp            # DNSIX Session Mgt Module Audit Redir

dn6-smm-red   196/udp

dls      197/tcp            # Directory Location Service

dls      197/udp

dls-mon      198/tcp            # Directory Location Service Monitor

dls-mon      198/udp

smux      199/tcp            # SNMP Unix Multiplexer

smux      199/udp

src      200/tcp            # IBM System Resource Controller

src      200/udp

at-rtmp      201/tcp            # AppleTalk Routing Maintenance

at-rtmp      201/udp

at-nbp      202/tcp            # AppleTalk Name Binding

at-nbp      202/udp

at-echo      204/tcp            # AppleTalk Echo

at-echo      204/udp

at-zis      206/tcp            # AppleTalk Zone Information

at-zis      206/udp

qmtp      209/tcp            # The Quick Mail Transfer Protocol

qmtp      209/udp

z39.50      210/tcp      wais z3950   # ANSI Z39.50

z39.50      210/udp      wais z3950

914c/g      211/tcp            # Texas Instruments 914C/G Terminal

914c/g      211/udp

anet      212/tcp            # ATEXSSTR

anet      212/udp

ipx      213/tcp            # IPX

ipx      213/udp

imap3      220/tcp            # Interactive Mail Access

imap3      220/udp

link      245/tcp            # ttylink

link      245/udp

pawserv      345/tcp            # Perf Analysis Workbench

pawserv      345/udp

zserv      346/tcp            # Zebra server

zserv      346/udp

fatserv      347/tcp            # Fatmen Server

fatserv      347/udp

scoi2odialog   360/tcp            # scoi2odialog

scoi2odialog   360/udp

semantix   361/tcp            # Semantix

semantix   361/udp

srssend      362/tcp            # SRS Send

srssend      362/udp

rsvp_tunnel   363/tcp            # RSVP Tunnel

rsvp_tunnel   363/udp

aurora-cmgr   364/tcp            # Aurora CMGR

aurora-cmgr   364/udp

dtk      365/tcp            # Deception Tool Kit

dtk      365/udp

odmr      366/tcp            # ODMR

odmr      366/udp

rpc2portmap   369/tcp            # Coda portmapper

rpc2portmap   369/udp

codaauth2   370/tcp            # Coda authentication server

codaauth2   370/udp

clearcase   371/tcp            # Clearcase

clearcase   371/udp

ulistproc   372/tcp      ulistserv   # UNIX Listserv

ulistproc   372/udp      ulistserv

ldap      389/tcp            # Lightweight Directory Access Protocol

ldap      389/udp

imsp      406/tcp            # Interactive Mail Support Protocol

imsp      406/udp

svrloc      427/tcp            # Server Location

svrloc      427/udp

mobileip-agent   434/tcp            # MobileIP-Agent

mobileip-agent   434/udp

mobilip-mn   435/tcp            # MobilIP-MN

mobilip-mn   435/udp

https      443/tcp            # MCom

https      443/udp

snpp      444/tcp            # Simple Network Paging Protocol

snpp      444/udp

microsoft-ds   445/tcp      Microsoft-DS

microsoft-ds   445/udp      Microsoft-DS

kpasswd      464/tcp      kpwd      # Kerberos "passwd"

kpasswd      464/udp      kpwd

urd      465/tcp      smtps ssmtp   # URL Rendesvous Directory for SSM / smtp protocol over TLS/SSL

igmpv3lite   465/udp      smtps ssmtp   # IGMP over UDP for SSM

photuris   468/tcp

photuris   468/udp

rcp      469/tcp            # Radio Control Protocol

rcp      469/udp

saft      487/tcp            # Simple Asynchronous File Transfer

saft      487/udp

gss-http   488/tcp

gss-http   488/udp

pim-rp-disc   496/tcp

pim-rp-disc   496/udp

isakmp      500/tcp            # IPsec - Internet Security Association and Key Management Protocol

isakmp      500/udp

exec      512/tcp            # remote process execution

comsat      512/udp      biff      # notify users of new mail received

login      513/tcp            # remote login a la telnet

who      513/udp      whod      # who's logged in to machines

shell      514/tcp      cmd      # no passwords used

syslog      514/udp

printer      515/tcp      spooler      # line printer spooler

printer      515/udp      spooler

videotex   516/tcp

videotex   516/udp

talk      517/tcp            # like tenex link

talk      517/udp

ntalk      518/tcp

ntalk      518/udp

utime      519/tcp      unixtime

utime      519/udp      unixtime

efs      520/tcp            # extended file name server

router      520/udp      route routed   # local routing process

ripng      521/tcp

ripng      521/udp

ulp      522/tcp

ulp      522/udp

ibm-db2      523/tcp

ibm-db2      523/udp

ncp      524/tcp

ncp      524/udp

timed      525/tcp      timeserver

timed      525/udp      timeserver

tempo      526/tcp      newdate

tempo      526/udp      newdate

courier      530/tcp      rpc

courier      530/udp      rpc

conference   531/tcp      chat

conference   531/udp      chat

netnews      532/tcp      readnews

netnews      532/udp      readnews

netwall      533/tcp            # -for emergency broadcasts

netwall      533/udp

mm-admin   534/tcp            # MegaMedia Admin

mm-admin   534/udp

iiop      535/tcp

iiop      535/udp

opalis-rdv   536/tcp

opalis-rdv   536/udp

nmsp      537/tcp            # Networked Media Streaming Protocol

nmsp      537/udp

gdomap      538/tcp            # GNUstep distributed objects

gdomap      538/udp

uucp      540/tcp      uucpd      # uucp daemon

uucp      540/udp      uucpd

klogin      543/tcp            # Kerberized `rlogin' (v5)

klogin      543/udp

kshell      544/tcp      krcmd      # Kerberized `rsh' (v5)

kshell      544/udp      krcmd

appleqtcsrvr   545/tcp

appleqtcsrvr   545/udp

dhcpv6-client   546/tcp            # DHCPv6 Client

dhcpv6-client   546/udp

dhcpv6-server   547/tcp            # DHCPv6 Server

dhcpv6-server   547/udp

afpovertcp   548/tcp            # AFP over TCP

afpovertcp   548/udp

rtsp      554/tcp            # Real Time Stream Control Protocol

rtsp      554/udp

dsf      555/tcp

dsf      555/udp

remotefs   556/tcp      rfs_server rfs   # Brunhoff remote filesystem

remotefs   556/udp      rfs_server rfs

nntps      563/tcp      snntp      # NNTP over SSL

nntps      563/udp      snntp

9pfs      564/tcp            # plan 9 file service

9pfs      564/udp

whoami      565/tcp

whoami      565/udp

submission   587/tcp            # mail message submission

submission   587/udp

http-alt   591/tcp            # FileMaker, Inc. - HTTP Alternate

http-alt   591/udp

nqs      607/tcp            # Network Queuing system

nqs      607/udp

npmp-local   610/tcp      dqs313_qmaster   # npmp-local / DQS

npmp-local   610/udp      dqs313_qmaster

npmp-gui   611/tcp      dqs313_execd   # npmp-gui / DQS

npmp-gui   611/udp      dqs313_execd

hmmp-ind   612/tcp      dqs313_intercell# HMMP Indication / DQS

hmmp-ind   612/udp      dqs313_intercell

cryptoadmin   624/tcp            # Crypto Admin

cryptoadmin   624/udp

dec_dlm      625/tcp            # DEC DLM

dec_dlm      625/udp

asia      626/tcp

asia      626/udp

passgo-tivoli   627/tcp            # PassGo Tivoli

passgo-tivoli   627/udp

qmqp      628/tcp            # Qmail QMQP

qmqp      628/udp

3com-amp3   629/tcp

3com-amp3   629/udp

rda      630/tcp

rda      630/udp

ipp      631/tcp            # Internet Printing Protocol

ipp      631/udp

ldaps      636/tcp            # LDAP over SSL

ldaps      636/udp

tinc      655/tcp            # TINC control port

tinc      655/udp

acap      674/tcp            # Application Configuration Access Protocol

acap      674/udp

asipregistry   687/tcp

asipregistry   687/udp

realm-rusd   688/tcp            # ApplianceWare managment protocol

realm-rusd   688/udp

nmap      689/tcp            # Opensource Network Mapper

nmap      689/udp

ha-cluster   694/tcp            # Heartbeat HA-cluster

ha-cluster   694/udp

epp      700/tcp            # Extensible Provisioning Protocol

epp      700/udp

iris-beep   702/tcp            # IRIS over BEEP

iris-beep   702/udp

silc      706/tcp            # SILC

silc      706/udp

kerberos-adm   749/tcp            # Kerberos `kadmin' (v5)

kerberos-adm   749/udp

kerberos-iv   750/tcp      kerberos4 kdc   # Kerberos (server)

kerberos-iv   750/udp      kerberos4 kdc

pump      751/tcp      kerberos_master

pump      751/udp      kerberos_master   # Kerberos authentication

qrh      752/tcp      passwd_server

qrh      752/udp      passwd_server   # Kerberos passwd server

rrh      753/tcp

rrh      753/udp

tell      754/tcp      send krb_prop krb5_prop   # Kerberos slave propagation

tell      754/udp      send

nlogin      758/tcp

nlogin      758/udp

con      759/tcp

con      759/udp

ns      760/tcp      krbupdate kreg   # Kerberos registration

ns      760/udp

webster      765/tcp            # Network dictionary

webster      765/udp

phonebook   767/tcp            # Network phonebook

phonebook   767/udp

rsync      873/tcp            # rsync

rsync      873/udp

ftps-data   989/tcp            # ftp protocol, data, over TLS/SSL

ftps-data   989/udp

ftps      990/tcp            # ftp protocol, control, over TLS/SSL

ftps      990/udp

nas      991/tcp            # Netnews Administration System

nas      991/udp

telnets      992/tcp            # telnet protocol over TLS/SSL

telnets      992/udp

imaps       993/tcp            # imap4 protocol over TLS/SSL

imaps       993/udp

ircs      994/tcp            # irc protocol over TLS/SSL

ircs      994/udp

pop3s      995/tcp            # pop3 protocol over TLS/SSL

pop3s      995/udp

#

# IANA Assignments [Registered Ports]

#

# The Registered Ports are listed by the IANA and on most systems can be

# used by ordinary user processes or programs executed by ordinary

# users.

# Ports are used in the TCP [RFC793] to name the ends of logical

# connections which carry long term conversations.  For the purpose of

# providing services to unknown callers, a service contact port is

# defined.  This list specifies the port used by the server process as

# its contact port.

# The IANA registers uses of these ports as a convenience to the

# community.

# To the extent possible, these same port assignments are used with the

# UDP [RFC768].

# The Registered Ports are in the range 1024-49151.

#

imgames      1077/tcp

imgames      1077/udp

socks      1080/tcp         # socks proxy server

socks      1080/udp

rmiregistry   1099/tcp         # Java RMI Registry

rmiregistry   1099/udp

bnetgame   1119/tcp         # Battle.net Chat/Game Protocol

bnetgame   1119/udp

bnetfile   1120/tcp         # Battle.net File Transfer Protocol

bnetfile   1120/udp

hpvmmcontrol   1124/tcp         # HP VMM Control

hpvmmcontrol   1124/udp

hpvmmagent   1125/tcp         # HP VMM Agent

hpvmmagent   1125/udp

hpvmmdata   1126/tcp         # HP VMM Agent

hpvmmdata   1126/udp

resacommunity   1154/tcp         # Community Service

resacommunity   1154/udp

3comnetman   1181/tcp         # 3Com Net Management

3comnetman   1181/udp

mysql-cluster   1186/tcp         # MySQL Cluster Manager

mysql-cluster   1186/udp

alias      1187/tcp         # Alias Service

alias      1187/udp

openvpn      1194/tcp         # OpenVPN

openvpn      1194/udp

kazaa      1214/tcp         # KAZAA

kazaa      1214/udp

bvcontrol   1236/tcp   rmtcfg      # Gracilis Packeten remote config server

bvcontrol   1236/udp   rmtcfg

nessus      1241/tcp         # Nessus vulnerability assessment scanner

nessus      1241/udp

h323hostcallsc   1300/tcp         # H323 Host Call Secure

h323hostcallsc   1300/udp

lotusnote   1352/tcp         # Lotus Note

lotusnote   1352/udp

ms-sql-s   1433/tcp         # Microsoft-SQL-Server

ms-sql-s   1433/udp

ms-sql-m   1434/tcp         # Microsoft-SQL-Monitor

ms-sql-m   1434/udp

ica      1494/tcp         # Citrix ICA Client

ica      1494/udp

wins      1512/tcp         # Microsoft's Windows Internet Name Service

wins      1512/udp

ingreslock   1524/tcp

ingreslock   1524/udp

prospero-np   1525/tcp         # Prospero non-privileged

prospero-np   1525/udp

datametrics   1645/tcp   old-radius   # datametrics / old radius entry

datametrics   1645/udp   old-radius

sa-msg-port   1646/tcp   old-radacct   # sa-msg-port / old radacct entry

sa-msg-port   1646/udp   old-radacct

rsap      1647/tcp

rsap      1647/udp

concurrent-lm   1648/tcp

concurrent-lm   1648/udp

kermit      1649/tcp

kermit      1649/udp

l2tp      1701/tcp

l2tp      1701/udp

h323gatedisc   1718/tcp

h323gatedisc   1718/udp

h323gatestat   1719/tcp

h323gatestat   1719/udp

h323hostcall   1720/tcp

h323hostcall   1720/udp

iberiagames   1726/tcp

iberiagames   1726/udp

gamegen1   1738/tcp

gamegen1   1738/udp

tftp-mcast   1758/tcp

tftp-mcast   1758/udp

hello      1789/tcp

hello      1789/udp

radius      1812/tcp         # Radius

radius      1812/udp

radius-acct   1813/tcp   radacct      # Radius Accounting

radius-acct   1813/udp   radacct

mtp      1911/tcp         # Starlight Networks Multimedia Transport Protocol

mtp      1911/udp

egs      1926/tcp         # Evolution Game Server

egs      1926/udp

unix-status   1957/tcp         # remstats unix-status server

unix-status   1957/udp

hsrp      1985/tcp         # Hot Standby Router Protocol

hsrp      1985/udp

licensedaemon   1986/tcp         # cisco license management

licensedaemon   1986/udp

tr-rsrb-p1   1987/tcp         # cisco RSRB Priority 1 port

tr-rsrb-p1   1987/udp

tr-rsrb-p2   1988/tcp         # cisco RSRB Priority 2 port

tr-rsrb-p2   1988/udp

tr-rsrb-p3   1989/tcp         # cisco RSRB Priority 3 port

tr-rsrb-p3   1989/udp

stun-p1      1990/tcp         # cisco STUN Priority 1 port

stun-p1      1990/udp

stun-p2      1991/tcp         # cisco STUN Priority 2 port

stun-p2      1991/udp

stun-p3      1992/tcp         # cisco STUN Priority 3 port

stun-p3      1992/udp

snmp-tcp-port   1994/tcp         # cisco SNMP TCP port

snmp-tcp-port   1994/udp

stun-port   1995/tcp         # cisco serial tunnel port

stun-port   1995/udp

perf-port   1996/tcp         # cisco Remote SRB port

perf-port   1996/udp

gdp-port   1997/tcp         # cisco Gateway Discovery Protocol

gdp-port   1997/udp

x25-svc-port   1998/tcp         # cisco X.25 service (XOT)

x25-svc-port   1998/udp

tcp-id-port   1999/tcp         # cisco identification port

tcp-id-port   1999/udp

cisco-sccp   2000/tcp   sieve      # Cisco SCCP

cisco-sccp   2000/udp   sieve

nfs      2049/tcp         # Network File System

nfs      2049/udp

radsec      2083/tcp         # Secure Radius Service

radsec      2083/udp

gnunet      2086/tcp         # GNUnet

gnunet      2086/udp

rtcm-sc104   2101/tcp         # RTCM SC-104

rtcm-sc104   2101/udp

zephyr-srv   2102/tcp         # Zephyr server

zephyr-srv   2102/udp

zephyr-clt   2103/tcp         # Zephyr serv-hm connection

zephyr-clt   2103/udp

zephyr-hm   2104/tcp         # Zephyr hostmanager

zephyr-hm   2104/udp

eyetv      2170/tcp         # EyeTV Server Port

eyetv      2170/udp

msfw-storage   2171/tcp         # MS Firewall Storage

msfw-storage   2171/udp

msfw-s-storage   2172/tcp         # MS Firewall SecureStorage

msfw-s-storage   2172/udp

msfw-replica   2173/tcp         # MS Firewall Replication

msfw-replica   2173/udp

msfw-array   2174/tcp         # MS Firewall Intra Array

msfw-array   2174/udp

airsync      2175/tcp         # Microsoft Desktop AirSync Protocol

airsync      2175/udp

rapi      2176/tcp         # Microsoft ActiveSync Remote API

rapi      2176/udp

qwave      2177/tcp         # qWAVE Bandwidth Estimate

qwave      2177/udp

tivoconnect   2190/tcp         # TiVoConnect Beacon

tivoconnect   2190/udp

tvbus      2191/tcp         # TvBus Messaging

tvbus      2191/udp

mysql-im   2273/tcp         # MySQL Instance Manager

mysql-im   2273/udp

dict-lookup   2289/tcp         # Lookup dict server

dict-lookup   2289/udp

redstorm_join   2346/tcp         # Game Connection Port

redstorm_join   2346/udp

redstorm_find   2347/tcp         # Game Announcement and Location

redstorm_find   2347/udp

redstorm_info   2348/tcp         # Information to query for game status

redstorm_info   2348/udp

cvspserver   2401/tcp         # CVS client/server operations

cvspserver   2401/udp

venus      2430/tcp         # codacon port

venus      2430/udp

venus-se   2431/tcp         # tcp side effects

venus-se   2431/udp

codasrv      2432/tcp         # not used

codasrv      2432/udp

codasrv-se   2433/tcp         # tcp side effects

codasrv-se   2433/udp

netadmin   2450/tcp

netadmin   2450/udp

netchat      2451/tcp

netchat      2451/udp

snifferclient   2452/tcp

snifferclient   2452/udp

ppcontrol   2505/tcp         # PowerPlay Control

ppcontrol   2505/udp

lstp      2559/tcp         # 

lstp      2559/udp

mon      2583/tcp

mon      2583/udp

hpstgmgr   2600/tcp   zebrasrv

hpstgmgr   2600/udp   zebrasrv

discp-client   2601/tcp   zebra      # discp client

discp-client   2601/udp   zebra

discp-server   2602/tcp   ripd      # discp server

discp-server   2602/udp   ripd

servicemeter   2603/tcp   ripngd      # Service Meter

servicemeter   2603/udp   ripngd

nsc-ccs      2604/tcp   ospfd      # NSC CCS

nsc-ccs      2604/udp   ospfd

nsc-posa   2605/tcp   bgpd      # NSC POSA

nsc-posa   2605/udp   bgpd

netmon      2606/tcp   ospf6d      # Dell Netmon

netmon      2606/udp   ospf6d

connection   2607/tcp         # Dell Connection

connection   2607/udp

wag-service   2608/tcp         # Wag Service

wag-service   2608/udp

dict      2628/tcp         # Dictionary server

dict      2628/udp

exce      2769/tcp         # eXcE

exce      2769/udp

dvr-esm      2804/tcp         # March Networks Digital Video Recorders and Enterprise Service Manager products

dvr-esm      2804/udp

corbaloc   2809/tcp         # CORBA LOC

corbaloc   2809/udp

ndtp      2882/tcp         # Network Dictionary Transfer Protocol

ndtp      2882/udp

gamelobby   2914/tcp         # Game Lobby

gamelobby   2914/udp

gds_db      3050/tcp         # InterBase server

gds_db      3050/udp

xbox      3074/tcp         # Xbox game port

xbox      3074/udp

icpv2      3130/tcp   icp      # Internet Cache Protocol (Squid)

icpv2      3130/udp   icp

nm-game-admin   3148/tcp         # NetMike Game Administrator

nm-game-admin   3148/udp

nm-game-server   3149/tcp         # NetMike Game Server

nm-game-server   3149/udp

mysql      3306/tcp         # MySQL

mysql      3306/udp

sftu      3326/tcp

sftu      3326/udp

trnsprntproxy   3346/tcp         # Transparent Proxy

trnsprntproxy   3346/udp

ms-wbt-server   3389/tcp   rdp      # MS WBT Server

ms-wbt-server   3389/udp   rdp      # Microsoft Remote Desktop Protocol

prsvp      3455/tcp         # RSVP Port

prsvp      3455/udp

nut      3493/tcp         # Network UPS Tools

nut      3493/udp

ironstorm   3504/tcp         # IronStorm game server

ironstorm   3504/udp

cctv-port   3559/tcp         # CCTV control port

cctv-port   3559/udp

iw-mmogame   3596/tcp         # Illusion Wireless MMOG

iw-mmogame   3596/udp

distcc      3632/tcp         # Distributed Compiler

distcc      3632/udp

daap      3689/tcp         # Digital Audio Access Protocol

daap      3689/udp

svn      3690/tcp         # Subversion

svn      3690/udp

blizwow      3724/tcp         # World of Warcraft

blizwow      3724/udp

netboot-pxe   3928/tcp   pxe      # PXE NetBoot Manager

netboot-pxe   3928/udp   pxe

smauth-port   3929/tcp         # AMS Port

smauth-port   3929/udp

treehopper   3959/tcp         # Tree Hopper Networking

treehopper   3959/udp

cobraclient   3970/tcp         # Cobra Client

cobraclient   3970/udp

cobraserver   3971/tcp         # Cobra Server

cobraserver   3971/udp

pxc-spvr-ft   4002/tcp   pxc-spvr-ft

pxc-spvr-ft   4002/udp   pxc-spvr-ft

pxc-splr-ft   4003/tcp   pxc-splr-ft rquotad

pxc-splr-ft   4003/udp   pxc-splr-ft rquotad

pxc-roid   4004/tcp   pxc-roid

pxc-roid   4004/udp   pxc-roid

pxc-pin      4005/tcp   pxc-pin

pxc-pin      4005/udp   pxc-pin

pxc-spvr   4006/tcp   pxc-spvr

pxc-spvr   4006/udp   pxc-spvr

pxc-splr   4007/tcp   pxc-splr

pxc-splr   4007/udp   pxc-splr

xgrid      4111/tcp         # Mac OS X Server Xgrid

xgrid      4111/udp

rwhois      4321/tcp         # Remote Who Is

rwhois      4321/udp

epmd      4369/tcp         # Erlang Port Mapper Daemon

epmd      4369/udp

krb524      4444/tcp

krb524      4444/udp

ipsec-nat-t   4500/tcp         # IPsec NAT-Traversal

ipsec-nat-t   4500/udp

hylafax      4559/tcp         # HylaFAX client-server protocol  (new)

hylafax      4559/udp

piranha1   4600/tcp

piranha1   4600/udp

playsta2-app   4658/tcp         # PlayStation2 App Port

playsta2-app   4658/udp

playsta2-lob   4659/tcp         # PlayStation2 Lobby Port

playsta2-lob   4659/udp

snap      4752/tcp         # Simple Network Audio Protocol

snap      4752/udp

radmin-port   4899/tcp         # RAdmin Port

radmin-port   4899/udp

rfe      5002/tcp         # Radio Free Ethernet

rfe      5002/udp

ita-agent   5051/tcp         # ITA Agent

ita-agent   5051/udp

sdl-ets      5081/tcp         # SDL - Ent Trans Server

sdl-ets      5081/udp

bzflag      5154/tcp         # BZFlag game server

bzflag      5154/udp

aol      5190/tcp         # America-Online

aol      5190/udp

xmpp-client   5222/tcp         # XMPP Client Connection

xmpp-client   5222/udp

caevms      5251/tcp         # CA eTrust VM Service

caevms      5251/udp

xmpp-server   5269/tcp         # XMPP Server Connection

xmpp-server   5269/udp

cfengine   5308/tcp         # CFengine

cfengine   5308/udp

nat-pmp      5351/tcp         # NAT Port Mapping Protocol

nat-pmp      5351/udp

dns-llq      5352/tcp         # DNS Long-Lived Queries

dns-llq      5352/udp

mdns      5353/tcp         # Multicast DNS

mdns      5353/udp

mdnsresponder   5354/tcp   noclog      # Multicast DNS Responder IPC

mdnsresponder   5354/udp   noclog      # noclogd with TCP (nocol)

llmnr      5355/tcp   hostmon      # Link-Local Multicast Name Resolution

llmnr      5355/udp   hostmon      # hostmon uses TCP (nocol)

dj-ice      5419/tcp

dj-ice      5419/udp

beyond-remote   5424/tcp         # Beyond Remote

beyond-remote   5424/udp

br-channel   5425/tcp         # Beyond Remote Command Channel

br-channel   5425/udp

postgresql   5432/tcp         # POSTGRES

postgresql   5432/udp

sgi-eventmond   5553/tcp         # SGI Eventmond Port

sgi-eventmond   5553/udp

sgi-esphttp   5554/tcp         # SGI ESP HTTP

sgi-esphttp   5554/udp

cvsup      5999/tcp         # CVSup

cvsup      5999/udp

x11      6000/tcp         # X Window System

x11      6000/udp

kftp-data   6620/tcp         # Kerberos V5 FTP Data

kftp-data   6620/udp

kftp      6621/tcp         # Kerberos V5 FTP Control

kftp      6621/udp

ktelnet      6623/tcp         # Kerberos V5 Telnet

ktelnet      6623/udp

gnutella-svc   6346/tcp

gnutella-svc   6346/udp

gnutella-rtr   6347/tcp

gnutella-rtr   6347/udp

sane-port   6566/tcp         # SANE Network Scanner Control Port

sane-port   6566/udp

parsec-game   6582/tcp         # Parsec Gameserver

parsec-game   6582/udp

afs3-fileserver 7000/tcp   bbs      # file server itself

afs3-fileserver 7000/udp   bbs

afs3-callback   7001/tcp         # callbacks to cache managers

afs3-callback   7001/udp

afs3-prserver   7002/tcp         # users & groups database

afs3-prserver   7002/udp

afs3-vlserver   7003/tcp         # volume location database

afs3-vlserver   7003/udp

afs3-kaserver   7004/tcp         # AFS/Kerberos authentication

afs3-kaserver   7004/udp

afs3-volser     7005/tcp         # volume managment server

afs3-volser     7005/udp

afs3-errors     7006/tcp         # error interpretation service

afs3-errors     7006/udp

afs3-bos        7007/tcp         # basic overseer process

afs3-bos        7007/udp

afs3-update     7008/tcp         # server-to-server updater

afs3-update     7008/udp

afs3-rmtsys     7009/tcp         # remote cache manager service

afs3-rmtsys     7009/udp

font-service   7100/tcp   xfs      # X Font Service

font-service   7100/udp   xfs

sncp      7560/tcp         # Sniffer Command Protocol

sncp      7560/udp

soap-http   7627/tcp         # SOAP Service Port

soap-http   7627/udp

http-alt   8008/tcp         # HTTP Alternate

http-alt   8008/udp

http-alt   8080/tcp   webcache   # HTTP Alternate

http-alt   8080/udp   webcache   # WWW caching service

sunproxyadmin   8081/tcp   tproxy      # Sun Proxy Admin Service

sunproxyadmin   8081/udp   tproxy      # Transparent Proxy

pichat      9009/tcp         # Pichat Server

pichat      9009/udp

bacula-dir   9101/tcp         # Bacula Director

bacula-dir   9101/udp

bacula-fd   9102/tcp         # Bacula File Daemon

bacula-fd   9102/udp

bacula-sd   9103/tcp         # Bacula Storage Daemon

bacula-sd   9103/udp

dddp      9131/tcp         # Dynamic Device Discovery

dddp      9131/udp

wap-wsp      9200/tcp         # WAP connectionless session service

wap-wsp      9200/udp

wap-wsp-wtp   9201/tcp         # WAP session service

wap-wsp-wtp   9201/udp

wap-wsp-s   9202/tcp         # WAP secure connectionless session service

wap-wsp-s   9202/udp

wap-wsp-wtp-s   9203/tcp         # WAP secure session service

wap-wsp-wtp-s   9203/udp

wap-vcard   9204/tcp         # WAP vCard

wap-vcard   9204/udp

wap-vcal   9205/tcp         # WAP vCal

wap-vcal   9205/udp

wap-vcard-s   9206/tcp         # WAP vCard Secure

wap-vcard-s   9206/udp

wap-vcal-s   9207/tcp         # WAP vCal Secure

wap-vcal-s   9207/udp

git      9418/tcp         # git pack transfer service

git      9418/udp

cba8      9593/tcp         # LANDesk Management Agent

cba8      9593/udp

davsrc      9800/tcp         # WebDav Source Port

davsrc      9800/udp

sd      9876/tcp         # Session Director

sd      9876/udp

cyborg-systems   9888/tcp         # CYBORG Systems

cyborg-systems   9888/udp

monkeycom   9898/tcp         # MonkeyCom

monkeycom   9898/udp

sctp-tunneling   9899/tcp         # SCTP TUNNELING

sctp-tunneling   9899/udp

domaintime   9909/tcp         # domaintime

domaintime   9909/udp

amanda      10080/tcp         # amanda backup services

amanda      10080/udp

vce      11111/tcp         # Viral Computing Environment (VCE)

vce      11111/udp

smsqp      11201/tcp         # Alamin SMS gateway

smsqp      11201/udp

hkp      11371/tcp         # OpenPGP HTTP Keyserver

hkp      11371/udp

h323callsigalt   11720/tcp         # h323 Call Signal Alternate

h323callsigalt   11720/udp

rets-ssl   12109/tcp         # RETS over SSL

rets-ssl   12109/udp

cawas      12168/tcp         # CA Web Access Service

cawas      12168/udp

bprd      13720/tcp         # BPRD Protocol (VERITAS NetBackup)

bprd      13720/udp

bpdbm      13721/tcp         # BPDBM Protocol (VERITAS NetBackup)

bpdbm      13721/udp

bpjava-msvc   13722/tcp         # BP Java MSVC Protocol

bpjava-msvc   13722/udp

vnetd      13724/tcp         # Veritas Network Utility

vnetd      13724/udp

bpcd      13782/tcp         # VERITAS NetBackup

bpcd      13782/udp

vopied      13783/tcp         # VOPIED Protocol

vopied      13783/udp

xpilot      15345/tcp         # XPilot Contact Port

xpilot      15345/udp

wnn6            22273/tcp         # wnn6

wnn6            22273/udp

binkp      24554/tcp         # Bink fidonet protocol

binkp      24554/udp

quake      26000/tcp         # Quake @!#

quake      26000/udp

wnn6-ds      26208/tcp

wnn6-ds      26208/udp

tetrinet   31457/tcp         # TetriNET Protocol

tetrinet   31457/udp

gamesmith-port   31765/tcp         # GameSmith Port

gamesmith-port   31765/udp

traceroute   33434/tcp         # traceroute use

traceroute   33434/udp

candp      42508/tcp         # Computer Associates network discovery protocol

candp      42508/udp

candrp      42509/tcp         # CA discovery response

candrp      42509/udp

caerpc      42510/tcp         # CA eTrust RPC

caerpc      42510/udp

#=========================================================================

# The remaining port numbers are not as allocated by IANA.

# Kerberos (Project Athena/MIT) services

# Note that these are for Kerberos v4, and are unofficial

kpop      1109/tcp         # Pop with Kerberos

knetd      2053/tcp         # Kerberos de-multiplexor

eklogin      2105/tcp         # Kerberos encrypted rlogin

# CVSup support http://www.cvsup.org/

supfilesrv   871/tcp            # SUP server

supfiledbg   1127/tcp         # SUP debugging

# Datagram Delivery Protocol services

rtmp      1/ddp            # Routing Table Maintenance Protocol

nbp      2/ddp            # Name Binding Protocol

echo      4/ddp            # AppleTalk Echo Protocol

zip      6/ddp            # Zone Information Protocol

# Many services now accepted as 'standard'

swat      901/tcp            # Samba configuration tool

rndc      953/tcp            # rndc control sockets (BIND 9)

rndc      953/udp

skkserv      1178/tcp         # SKK Japanese input method

xtel      1313/tcp         # french minitel

support      1529/tcp         # GNATS

cfinger      2003/tcp   lmtp      # GNU Finger

ninstall   2150/tcp         # ninstall service

ninstall   2150/udp

afbackup   2988/tcp         # Afbackup system

afbackup   2988/udp

fax      4557/tcp         # FAX transmission service        (old)

rplay      5555/tcp         # RPlay audio service

rplay      5555/udp

canna      5680/tcp         # Canna (Japanese Input)

x11-ssh      6010/tcp   x11-ssh-offset

x11-ssh      6010/udp   x11-ssh-offset

ircd      6667/tcp         # Internet Relay Chat

ircd      6667/udp

jetdirect   9100/tcp         # HP JetDirect card

jetdirect   9100/udp

mandelspawn   9359/udp   mandelbrot   # network mandelbrot

kamanda      10081/tcp         # amanda backup services (Kerberos)

kamanda      10081/udp

amandaidx   10082/tcp         # amanda backup services

amidxtape   10083/tcp         # amanda backup services

isdnlog      20011/tcp         # isdn logging system

isdnlog      20011/udp

vboxd      20012/tcp         # voice box system

vboxd      20012/udp

wnn4_Cn      22289/tcp   wnn6_Cn      # Wnn (Chinese input)

wnn4_Kr      22305/tcp   wnn6_Kr      # Wnn (Korean input)

wnn4_Tw      22321/tcp   wnn6_Tw      # Wnn (Taiwanse input)

asp      27374/tcp         # Address Search Protocol

asp      27374/udp

tfido      60177/tcp         # Ifmail

tfido      60177/udp

fido      60179/tcp         # Ifmail

fido      60179/udp

# Local services

```

----------

## langthang

I was suggest you to copy /etc/services to /path/to/chroot/postfix eg. `cp /etc/services /chroot/postfix/etc` depends on your chroot setup. still have problem? run postfix without chrooted it first ( change "y" to "n" under "chroot" column in /etc/postfix/master )

----------

